# help on 2yr APHA show horse =) criticing?



## PaintsTheWorld (Apr 24, 2009)

I have a 2yr 4 month old APHA gelding. He is a really good boy, but i need to learn how to teach him showmanship properly, i have been trying to work on pivoting, any help?


Also can anyone look at my pics of him and tell me if he looks like a potential All-Around show horse?

Also i am looking for any show stuff, i need slinkys, tail socks, saddles, bridles, halter, lol pretty much anything for western and english pleasure.

Thanks soooo much!!

HEre are a few pictures of him, his registered name is Valentino Barlnk aka Rudy


----------



## shermanismybaby3006 (Oct 10, 2008)

He will definately do all around events since he is Barlink bred. I used to have a barlink bred two year old gelding and they are amazing horses. I love the barlink lines. My friend has a barlink gelding and he does really well in the all around events at breed show level. he shows APHA and PtHA. Very beautiful boy you have there!


----------



## PaintsTheWorld (Apr 24, 2009)

shermanismybaby3006 said:


> He will definately do all around events since he is Barlink bred. I used to have a barlink bred two year old gelding and they are amazing horses. I love the barlink lines. My friend has a barlink gelding and he does really well in the all around events at breed show level. he shows APHA and PtHA. Very beautiful boy you have there!



Wow thank you, he is getting more slender now, im so happy haha, hes butt high right now


----------



## kourtneylynnxxx (Feb 2, 2009)

you can't tell if a horse can be a good all around horse by pictures...


----------



## PaintsTheWorld (Apr 24, 2009)

kourtneylynnxxx said:


> you can't tell if a horse can be a good all around horse by pictures...


That is true


----------



## Spastic_Dove (Oct 4, 2007)

I thought you were selling him?

Like I said on that board, there's something about his neck/withers that bother me but he's cute.


----------



## PaintsTheWorld (Apr 24, 2009)

Spastic_Dove said:


> I thought you were selling him?
> 
> Like I said on that board, there's something about his neck/withers that bother me but he's cute.



What's wrong with his neck and whithers?


----------



## LeahKathleen (Mar 5, 2009)

I don't know if there's anything "wrong" with his neck/withers, but I agree with SD, something seems off... could be because he's still growing. They all go through that awkward teenager stage.

He's quite flashy and quite stocky. I'm sure with proper training, he could go any direction a stock horse can go. :]


----------



## PaintsTheWorld (Apr 24, 2009)

LeahKathleen said:


> I don't know if there's anything "wrong" with his neck/withers, but I agree with SD, something seems off... could be because he's still growing. They all go through that awkward teenager stage.
> 
> He's quite flashy and quite stocky. I'm sure with proper training, he could go any direction a stock horse can go. :]


He is going to be a fantastic all around horse. He is going through a funky stage, he is well built so he will turn out awesome.


----------



## Spastic_Dove (Oct 4, 2007)

Well then I guess you don't need any critiques


----------



## PaintsTheWorld (Apr 24, 2009)

Spastic_Dove said:


> Well then I guess you don't need any critiques


nope i guess not


----------



## boxer (Feb 20, 2009)

he is really cute, and has some awesome muscle definition on his butt lol. I don't think you need a slinky for his neck, it is already thin enough I think but that's just my opinion.


----------



## PaintsTheWorld (Apr 24, 2009)

boxer said:


> he is really cute, and has some awesome muscle definition on his butt lol. I don't think you need a slinky for his neck, it is already thin enough I think but that's just my opinion.



Thank you very much..he is leaving tomorrow =(


----------

